# Sabbath was made for man.



## Grillsy (Jun 11, 2010)

I am looking for help is fleshing out this idea and what it means to the Christian. I am looking for comments in regard to the Christian's enjoyment, pleasure and joy derived from the Sabbath as well as the Christian's duties with regards to the Lord's Day.


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 11, 2010)

Grillsy said:


> I am looking for help is fleshing out this idea and what it means to the Christian. I am looking for comments in regard to the Christian's enjoyment, pleasure and joy derived from the Sabbath as well as the Christian's duties with regards to the Lord's Day.


 
You may find helpful a search of thread topics on this subject. There have been some detailed ones.

Basically, as I understand it, and the Westminster Standards summarize this well, we "enjoy" because we are able to cease from the weariness of our labors (including pursuit of entertaining ourselves), and set aside prioritized time, one day in seven, to worship God.

This is a delight, (Isaiah 58:13) and something of a taste of Heaven to come, where the believer can enjoy focused time fellowshiping with God.


----------



## Grillsy (Jun 11, 2010)

Thank you very much!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jun 11, 2010)

As another side.... I delight in the Sabbath. My son chastised me a few weekends ago because I was dwelling on problems instead of God and His goodness. There is something lifting in that. My son told me to delight in God. Woo Hoo.


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 12, 2010)

> Westminster Confession of Faith
> 
> Chapter XXI
> Of Religious Worship, and the Sabbath Day
> ...



Another way of looking at what Scripture says about the Sabbath is that we are to "sabbath" (cease) and keep "holy" (set apart) one day in seven by prioritizing the worship of God. That's public (corporate) and private (family and individual) worship, prioritized all the day.

Ordinarily, we are to:

1) prepare in advance
2) abstain from work
3) abstain from recreation

We say "ordinarily" because there are exceptions for "mercy" and "necessity," which are in fact established as part of keeping the sabbath.

Abstaining means in thought, word and deed.

This is difficult, and can be inconvenient- that's why advance preparation (e.g. Saturday night) is important.

As sinners, we resent with all our might, God claiming one of "our" days for Himself- our minds, wills and bodies want to seek their own. This reveals the idolatrous tendencies of the human heart, something that sweetly calls us to repentance, and the mercy and forgiveness of our God.

Why would we resent God commanding us to focus on Him one whole day in seven?

Because we are self serving, self seeking, self consumed creatures in our "old" natures. The Sabbath continually reminds us of that- and helps liberate us from that.

That's another reason Sabbath is a delight!

---------- Post added at 07:40 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:27 AM ----------

One other thing that might be helpful in understanding the Sabbath/Lord's Day/Fourth Commandment.

Remember that "mercy" and "necessity" do not mean our convenience.

GI Williamson, in _The Westminster Confession for Study Classes,_ the section on Chapter XXI "Of Religious Worship and the Sabbath Day" gives an example of a carpenter who is told by his boss to report to work on Sunday or he will be demoted.

To do that is for the convenience of the employee, because the work itself is not necessary on Sunday.

On the other hand, a surgeon who must operate that day because a patient would otherwise die- that is necessity, because the work itself is necessary.

In the former case, to work would be sin, in the latter not sin.


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 12, 2010)

> Westminster Larger Catechism
> 
> Question 121: Why is the word Remember set in the beginning of the fourth commandment?
> 
> Answer: The word Remember is set in the beginning of the fourth commandment, partly, because of the great benefit of remembering it, we being thereby helped in our preparation to keep it, and, in keeping it, better to keep all the rest of the commandments, and to continue a thankful remembrance of the two great benefits of creation and redemption, which contain a short abridgment of religion; and partly, because we are very ready to forget it, for that there is less light of nature for it, and yet it restrains our natural liberty in things at other times lawful; that it comes but once in seven days, and many worldly businesses come between, and too often take off our minds from thinking of it, either to prepare for it, or to sanctify it;and that Satan with his instruments much labor to blot out the glory, and even the memory of it, to bring in all irreligion and impiety.



And, trying to keep the fourth commandment has the benefit and blessing of helping us keep all the other commandments better.

That discipline helps check idolatry-, patterns of anger from weariness, striving, uncontrolled passion, things that lead to theft, tendency to replace God with pursuit of materialism and self, etc.

One of the greatest blessings and benefits a Christian can experience in this life is the rest and communion that can come from obedience to this Command.


----------



## Peairtach (Jun 12, 2010)

It was made for Man's spiritual good first of all.

Adam was to enter into the Rest that God permanently enjoyed from His work of Creation, for one day a week, and enjoy that Rest with God in anticipation of entering it forever with God in the Heavenly Eschatalogical Kingdom.

But it obviously involves mental and physical rest too, so it was also designed for that too.

Obviously God's Work in Christ takes it all to a new level and a different day, the First Day of the Week.

In the eternal Heavenly Eschatalogical Kingdom we will be serving God, while being at Rest.

In the present order, both the the perfectly numbered Seven Day Week, with Six Days for work and secular pursuits, and One Day for Rest, point to the New Order of the Heavenly Eschatalogical Kingdom. 

I would contend that it is not _just_ the Sabbath that is typological of Heaven.

In observing the Sabbath, evangelical and Reformed Christians are doing what the monks tried to do, except they're doing it biblically.

We are all secular Reformed monks. Biblical friars.

Are you frying tonight?


----------



## Grillsy (Jun 12, 2010)

All good stuff. Thank you all! Please keep it coming!


----------



## Calvin87 (Jun 16, 2010)

This is actually an interesting question. And it pushes me to ask a question to further the discussion for my own understanding. Didn't Paul tell Peter that Jews couldn't expect Gentiles to follow the Jewish laws and traditions as strenuously as the Jews did? By no means do I say that we should not keep the sabbath Holy. But Christ did say, that if your ox falls into a pit on the sabbath, would you not dig him out? I have always thought of the sabbath as a day to read the Scriptures, meditate on Godly things and pray. But I have never even thought of preparation for the sabbath, obtaining from work, recreation and fasting as do the Jewish communities. What are some thoughts on this?


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Jun 16, 2010)

Calvin87 said:


> This is actually an interesting question. And it pushes me to ask a question to further the discussion for my own understanding. Didn't Paul tell Peter that Jews couldn't expect Gentiles to follow the Jewish laws and traditions as strenuously as the Jews did? By no means do I say that we should not keep the sabbath Holy. But Christ did say, that if your ox falls into a pit on the sabbath, would you not dig him out? I have always thought of the sabbath as a day to read the Scriptures, meditate on Godly things and pray. But I have never even thought of preparation for the sabbath, obtaining from work, recreation and fasting as do the Jewish communities. What are some thoughts on this?


 
Dear Calvin, I think the point is, that if you are going to spend one day hearing, reading the Scriptures, meditating on God's word, and praying, it may take some preparation to make sure that nothing will pop up and distract you from your Scripture hearing, reading, meditation, and prayer. And hopefully, you'll want to avoid doing things that will take away this joy from others as well. So for example, if at all possible you would want to make sure you have food to eat beforehand, and gas in the car to drive to church, since if you have to stop and procure those things, that means someone has to be there working for you and not going to church or praying to God during those hours.


----------



## Peairtach (Jun 16, 2010)

I think the point is also that the weekly Sabbath was/is different from the other holy days being made for Man, and not just for Jewish Man.


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 16, 2010)

I'll try to respond to your questions in context below:



Calvin87 said:


> This is actually an interesting question. And it pushes me to ask a question to further the discussion for my own understanding. Didn't Paul tell Peter that Jews couldn't expect Gentiles to follow the Jewish laws and traditions as strenuously as the Jews did?
> Where, specifically are you speaking of?
> 
> Remember, there are three kinds of law:
> ...





> Here are the Scripture Proofs for Westminster Confession, Chapter XXI, VII.
> 
> [38] EXO 20:8 Remember the sabbath day, to keep it holy. EXO 16:23 And he said unto them, This is that which the Lord hath said, To morrow is the rest of the holy sabbath unto the Lord: bake that which ye will bake to day, and seethe that ye will seethe; and that which remaineth over lay up for you to be kept until the morning. 25 And Moses said, Eat that to day; for to day is a sabbath unto the Lord: to day ye shall not find it in the field. 26 Six days ye shall gather it; but on the seventh day, which is the sabbath, in it there shall be none. 29 See, for that the Lord hath given you the sabbath, therefore he giveth you on the sixth day the bread of two days; abide ye every man in his place, let no man go out of his place on the seventh day. 30 So the people rested on the seventh day. 31:15 Six days may work be done; but in the seventh is the sabbath of rest, holy to the Lord: whosoever doeth any work in the sabbath day, he shall surely be put to death. 16 Wherefore the children of Israel shall keep the sabbath, to observe the sabbath throughout their generations, for a perpetual covenant. 17 It is a sign between me and the children of Israel for ever: for in six days the Lord made heaven and earth, and on the seventh day he rested, and was refreshed. ISA 58:13 If thou turn away thy foot from the sabbath, from doing thy pleasure on my holy day; and call the sabbath a delight, the holy of the Lord, honourable; and shalt honour him, not doing thine own ways, nor finding thine own pleasure, nor speaking thine own words. NEH 13:15 In those days saw I in Judah some treading wine presses on the sabbath, and bringing in sheaves, and lading asses; as also wine, grapes, and figs, and all manner of burdens, which they brought into Jerusalem on the sabbath day: and I testified against them in the day wherein they sold victuals. 16 There dwelt men of Tyre also therein, which brought fish, and all manner of ware, and sold on the sabbath unto the children of Judah, and in Jerusalem. 17 Then I contended with the nobles of Judah, and said unto them, What evil thing is this that ye do, and profane the sabbath day? 18 Did not your fathers thus, and did not our God bring all this evil upon us, and upon this city? yet ye bring more wrath upon Israel by profaning the sabbath. 19 And it came to pass, that when the gates of Jerusalem began to be dark before the sabbath, I commanded that the gates should be shut, and charged that they should not be opened till after the sabbath: and some of my servants set I at the gates, that there should no burden be brought in on the sabbath day. 21 Then I testified against them, and said unto them, Why lodge ye about the wall? if ye do so again, I will lay hands on you. From that time forth came they no more on the sabbath. 22 And I commanded the Levites that they should cleanse themselves, and that they should come and keep the gates, to sanctify the sabbath day. Remember me, O my God, concerning this also, and spare me according to the greatness of thy mercy.
> 
> [39] ISA 58:13 If thou turn away thy foot from the sabbath, from doing thy pleasure on my holy day; and call the sabbath a delight, the holy of the Lord, honourable; and shalt honour him, not doing thine own ways, nor finding thine own pleasure, nor speaking thine own words.


----------



## Calvin87 (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks Scott! That gives me some better perspective.

Also, The verse about Peter and Paul I was talking about was Galatians 2:11-14. But when I went to read it, I realized that I was thinking of it out of context, and the true context has nothing to do with what I was asking. Thanks Again!


----------



## kvanlaan (Jun 16, 2010)

In addition to what is mentioned above, I always think too (when I hear "yeah, but the Sabbath was made for man so I can do XYZ because that's what I want to do") that God knows better than us the rest that we need. We think that we can continue at breakneck speed 24/7 and He knows better. It is His love for us that commits one day in seven to rest and reflect on and worship Him.


----------



## sonlight (Jun 17, 2010)

Ok, somebody has got to do it.. now where it that can opener?  and the big stirring spoon?  The Sabbath. The most confusing thing in the world to me. I somehow got myself involved in the SDA for a brief bit of time. Now I finally got it in my head that they have it all wrong. The Sabbath was done away with along with the rest of the commandments of the old covenant. The new covenant reinstates everything BUT the Sabbath. As far as the verse that the Sabbath was made for man, what I got was that Jesus was telling these thick headed legalisitc Jewish authority types that they missed the whole point. God gave you a day to rest, use it for that and to worship Him. Recharge your batteries and improve your relationship with God. They were spending all their time wrapping their heads around a pole trying to enforce all these crazy rules that they stuck in place. It's hard to see the forest when your head is wrapped around a tree. 
Now as to saying that Sunday is the Sabbath is a bit hard for me to get my head around. An elder in our church was saying that in Mark 15, they transfered the Sabbath to Sunday. I can't find it but that doesn't mean much. I'm about as bright as a dim appliance bulb half the time.  Once again, I am sure somebody is about to tell me that the village called and want their idiot back.  That won't be the first time I have heard that line pointed in my general direction. 
I hope perhaps that my explanation might shed some light on the original question or it might not.
Also, if anyone can perhaps explain that conversion of the Sabbath from a Saturday to a Sunday without involving the year 321, Constantine or the Catholics I would be grateful.


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 17, 2010)

From your description, you have had a lot of conflicting teaching about a lot of things.

Remember, though, as you read and study God's Word, the Holy Spirit will help you understand, and will bring it to your remembrance.



sonlight said:


> Ok, somebody has got to do it.. now where it that can opener?  and the big stirring spoon?  The Sabbath. The most confusing thing in the world to me. I somehow got myself involved in the SDA for a brief bit of time. Now I finally got it in my head that they have it all wrong.
> I assume you mean "Seventh Day Adventists." I'm not greatly familiar with their doctrine. But suffice it to say, they are correct in recognizing the moral perpetuity of the sabbath, but not on insisting on its day order, nor the significance of that to the command itself.
> 
> 
> ...



Study carefully the Westminster Confession http://reformed.org/documents/index.html and London Baptist Confession http://www.vor.org/truth/1689/1689bc01.html on these points- they are virtually identical in summarizing the doctrine of Scripture on this.

The Scripture proofs given are especially helpful in understanding each proposition and/or statement of doctrine.

Blessings.


----------



## sonlight (Jun 18, 2010)

Now I am more confused than ever.  I have sat here for an hour trying to add to that statement but that pretty much says it all. I don't have any idea anymore who is right or wrong. It says the seventh day and that is Saturday. So, you either keep the Sabbath on Saturday or you worship on Sunday. At this point, I am too frustrated and depressed to much care which one is right. Once again, what I thought was right has been ripped into shreds and proven wrong.


----------



## Matthew V (Jun 18, 2010)

Rick,
Please don't despair. I used to attend a SDA church before turning to the Presbyterian church. I understand that it's very disheartening when you can't seem to make the pieces fit together. The Sabbath is a tricky issue, and it's sometimes hard to appreciate the 'change of day' thing.

This may not help, but try thinking of it this way:
1. The sabbath rest is a creation ordinance - that is, the necessity to rest one day in the week is as important to God, as is faithful heterosexual marriage. Both are rooted in God's creative ordering of the universe. Paul sometimes refers to the creation account to deal with ethical/practical issues (e.g. 2 Tim. 2).
2. After the fall, creation was subjected to futility by God (Rom. 8:20). Man and the entire creation fell under the curse of God's covenantal agreement because his image-bearing, dominion-having viceroy rebelled. The blessed relationship between God and his creation (especially mankind) was thus damaged and cursed (Gen. 1:22; Gen 3:14-17)
3. God set about (according to his eternal plan) to "make all things new" (Rev. 21:5), to restore this blessing through Abraham and his "seed' (Gen 12:1-3). Jesus Christ was the true "seed" of Abraham (Gal 3)
4. In his death, Jesus paid for the sin of God's elect - those whom God had chosen "in him" before he created the world (Eph. 1:3f). 
5. In his resurrection, Jesus has conquered death and sin - those things which marred God's blessed creation. His rising from the grave proclaims God's victory over his enemy Satan (cf. Gen. 3:15) and ushers in the "Kingdom of God" which will find its consummation in the new heavens and the new earth. In other words, Jesus' death and resurrection is the turning point in the history of the world. Jesus died, bearing the curse of sin, and rose in a resurrected body, never to die again. It's the game changer.
6. Jesus' rising from the grave was the first taste of the "new creation" in which death and sin have no more say (Rev. 21:4; Col. 1). This is in part why, if anyone is "in Christ", he is a new creation (2 Cor. 5:17). With the resurrection of Jesus, and the post-pentecost gospel preaching, the blessing promised to Abraham is reaching the nations.
7. Creation itself now waits for the appearing of Christ and his glorified elect - read especially Romans 8:20-23. God will return creation to its sinless, blessed state at the end of time.

What's this got to do with a 'change of day'? 
Yes, God commanded rest on the 7th day. Creation fell. Then, in the fullness of time, the creator came (Col 1:15f) - and with his sin-conquering, curse-shattering death, he purchased God's people (Rev. 5:9f). And with his death-defeating resurrection, the NEW creation emerges in the person of Christ. The resurrection changes EVERYTHING, and so that's why the church made it a habit of meeting on the first day of the week (Acts 20:7; 1 Cor 16:2).

I know this isn't a conventional way of thinking about the Sabbath - but it does connect the idea of creation/new creation. The creation ordinance to rest one day in the week still remains, but is now aligned with first day of the week. The resurrection is the beginning of the age which will now lead to the full reality of the new creation.

We have now, both a physical rest - one day in seven, and a spiritual rest which is ours in Christ - the fullness of which awaits us in the new heavens and the new earth.

I am not sure if this helps, of if it's even right! But I think that Jesus' resurrection (the first day of the week) must be factored into our thinking.


----------



## Peairtach (Jun 18, 2010)

The day changed because God in Christ rested from His greater work of Redemption and New Creation, which is a far greater work of God's than making the Old Creation, on the First Day of the Week, when He rose from the dead, rather than the Last Day of the Week.

The original work of creation is eclipsed by this greater work. Thus we rest with God in Christ in a special way on the First Day of the Week, rather than rest with God from the work of the Old Creation on the Last Day of the Week.

Also,

The Old Sabbath (Last Day of the Week) was the First Day of the completed Old Creation.

The New Sabbath(First Day of the Week) was the First Day of the completed New Creation.

Also,

Since we now celebrate the Sabbath at the beginning of the week rather than at the end,the Sabbath now has a more forward-looking aspect.

Rather than looking back to the Old Creation on the Sabbath, we are looking forward to the full outworking of Christ's work in the New Creation which He rested from on "Resurrection Sunday". 

The New Covenant Lord's Day or Christian Sabbath, is filled with the promise and hope of the future. Let us keep it and rejoice in it and Christ's marvellous Rest, that He has achieved for all His people. Let us not neglect to enjoy that Rest with Him weekly, which are but weekly stepping stones to the Heavenly Eschatalogical Kingdom, a world of service of God characterised by Rest.

See Hebrews chapters three and four:-

There remaineth therefore a rest to the people of God. For he that is entered into his rest, he also hath ceased from his own works, as God did from his. (Hebrews 4:9-10)

Paraphrased:

There remains therefore the keeping of a Sabbath to the (New Covenant) people of God. For He (that is Christ) that is entered into His rest, He also has ceased from His own works, as God did from His (from the beginning).

See Walter Chantry's little book "Call the Sabbath a Delight" (BoT) for an excellent exposition of Hebrews 3 and 4.


----------



## William Price (Jun 18, 2010)

And you, who were dead in your trespasses and the uncircumcision of your flesh, God made alive together with him, having forgiven us all our trespasses, by *canceling the record of debt that stood against us with its legal demands*. This he set aside, nailing it to the cross. He disarmed the rulers and authorities and put them to open shame, by triumphing over them in him. *Therefore let no one pass judgment on you in questions of food and drink, or with regard to a festival or a new moon or a Sabbath*.* These are a shadow of the things to come, but the substance belongs to Christ*. Let no one disqualify you, insisting on asceticism and worship of angels, going on in detail about visions, puffed up without reason by his sensuous mind, and not holding fast to the Head, from whom the whole body, nourished and knit together through its joints and ligaments, grows with a growth that is from God.* If with Christ you died to the elemental spirits of the world, why, as if you were still alive in the world, do you submit to regulations-- "Do not handle, Do not taste, Do not touch" (referring to things that all perish as they are used)--according to human precepts and teachings? These have indeed an appearance of wisdom in promoting self-made religion and asceticism and severity to the body, but they are of no value in stopping the indulgence of the flesh*. (Colossians 2:13-23)

I'll let scripture speak for itself.


----------



## Christusregnat (Jun 18, 2010)

Bill,

Is it your understanding that any of the 10 Commandments are being referred to as the "legal demands" that Paul is referring to?


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 18, 2010)

Bill,

I understand being taught this way.

One of the strengths of reformed theology is taking all of Scripture as having one coherent message throughout. Letting Scripture interpret Scripture.

First, looking at the whole of Scripture, here is how "law" is summarized:

[emphasis added]



> Westminster Confession of Faith
> 
> CHAPTER XIX.
> Of the Law of God.
> ...



So, look at the three kinds of law:

1) ceremonial (fulfilled in Christ)
2) civil (given Israel as a "church under age)
3) moral (perpetual- binds all men in all ages)

comments below



William Price said:


> And you, who were dead in your trespasses and the uncircumcision of your flesh, God made alive together with him, having forgiven us all our trespasses, by *canceling the record of debt that stood against us with its legal demands*.
> Yes, Christ did set aside all ceremonial law, because He fulfilled its purpose completely and perfectly.
> This he set aside, nailing it to the cross. He disarmed the rulers and authorities and put them to open shame, by triumphing over them in him. *Therefore let no one pass judgment on you in questions of food and drink, or with regard to a festival or a new moon or a Sabbath*.* These are a shadow of the things to come, but the substance belongs to Christ*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andres (Jun 18, 2010)

William Price said:


> And you, who were dead in your trespasses and the uncircumcision of your flesh, God made alive together with him, having forgiven us all our trespasses, by canceling the record of debt that stood against us with its legal demands. This he set aside, nailing it to the cross. He disarmed the rulers and authorities and put them to open shame, by triumphing over them in him. Therefore let no one pass judgment on you in questions of food and drink, or with regard to a festival or a new moon or a Sabbath. These are a shadow of the things to come, but the substance belongs to Christ. Let no one disqualify you, insisting on asceticism and worship of angels, going on in detail about visions, puffed up without reason by his sensuous mind, and not holding fast to the Head, from whom the whole body, nourished and knit together through its joints and ligaments, grows with a growth that is from God. If with Christ you died to the elemental spirits of the world, why, as if you were still alive in the world, do you submit to regulations-- "Do not handle, Do not taste, Do not touch" (referring to things that all perish as they are used)--according to human precepts and teachings? These have indeed an appearance of wisdom in promoting self-made religion and asceticism and severity to the body, but they are of no value in stopping the indulgence of the flesh. (Colossians 2:13-23)
> 
> I'll let scripture speak for itself.


 
As will I brother -

_Remember the Sabbath day, to keep it holy. Six days you shall labor, and do all your work, but the seventh day is a Sabbath to the LORD your God. On it you shall not do any work, you, or your son, or your daughter, your male servant, or your female servant, or your livestock, or the sojourner who is within your gates. For in six days the LORD made heaven and earth, the sea, and all that is in them, and rested on the seventh day. Therefore the LORD blessed the Sabbath day and made it holy._ - Exodus 20:8-11


----------



## Peairtach (Jun 18, 2010)

> but the substance belongs to Christ.



The Weekly Sabbath or Lord's Day is part of the Old Covenant (and pre-Old Covenant) substance that belongs to Christ. 

But by His marvellous work God in Christ has transfigured that Day. And because His Rest began on the Eighth Day, it has been changed to the Eighth Day.

The weekly Sabbath is a different type of type, because it was given to Man before the Fall as a type of the Heavenly Eschatalogical Kingdom. It wasn't just given to the Jews.

If evangelicals can't enjoy Christ's Rest with Him for one day in the week, on their way to Heaven, why do they wonder that the Church is as it is.

We are to keep the Sabbath in the way it was meant by God to be kept, not how Judaistic interpreters taught and kept it. We learn how to keep it from the Old Testament and from our Lord's infallible interpretation and application of the Commandment.

The Sabbath should be a feast day not a fast day; the first day of the New Creation which is now being worked out. An anticipation of our Heavenly Eschatalogical Rest. See Jochem Douma on the 10C.


----------



## William Price (Jun 19, 2010)

OK, allow me to go a bit further...

The sabbath was made for man, and not man for the sabbath. When we look at sabbath, we look at the sabbath as a day set apart unto the Lord. But, I know some who relegate this to only one day, Sunday. I agree to keeping the sabbath unto the Lord, but should we not strive to keep everyday unto the Lord. Remember, we are under an even higher law now.

The law of Moses said to give a tenth agriculturally of all crops. The law of Christ says that we should give all as unto the Lord. The law of Moses puts forth one day as holy. The law of Christ demands every breath and every thought to be conformed to the image of Christ. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## sonlight (Jun 19, 2010)

Well, as usual, I don't get it and probably never will.  I have seen those Bible passages turned this way and that to support every viewpoint there is. They all make sense. I'm thinking the poor horse has about had it. I should just admit I am too stupid to ever get it and just move on.


----------



## Andres (Jun 19, 2010)

sonlight said:


> Well, as usual, I don't get it and probably never will.  I have seen those Bible passages turned this way and that to support every viewpoint there is. They all make sense. I'm thinking the poor horse has about had it. I should just admit I am too stupid to ever get it and just move on.


 
Could you point out some specific things you are struggling to understand? A specific passage maybe or a specific concept? Several people have given you some great explanations above. Do you understand the the things they have shared with you or is there something you would like them to clarify? Be encouraged that just because you heard an incorrect teaching on a subject before in the past, doesn't mean that it will never make sense or that everyone's wrong.


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 19, 2010)

William Price said:


> OK, allow me to go a bit further...
> 
> The sabbath was made for man, and not man for the sabbath. When we look at sabbath, we look at the sabbath as a day set apart unto the Lord. But, I know some who relegate this to only one day, Sunday. I agree to keeping the sabbath unto the Lord, but should we not strive to keep everyday unto the Lord. Remember, we are under an even higher law now.
> 
> The law of Moses said to give a tenth agriculturally of all crops. The law of Christ says that we should give all as unto the Lord. The law of Moses puts forth one day as holy. The law of Christ demands every breath and every thought to be conformed to the image of Christ. I hope this makes sense.


 
Look at the fourth commandment closely.

It is two parts:

1) sabbath "cease" and keep holy "set apart" one day in seven
2) work the other six days

God commands us to work the other six days, so the "sabbath" makes one day different from the rest.



> Exodus 20
> 
> 8Remember the sabbath day, to keep it holy.
> 
> ...



One way the sabbath day is "made for man" is that man is not consigned to unending work, he is allowed, commanded to rest and require others under his charge to rest and to focus on God one whole day.

In this (Exodus and Deuteronomy) God commands man to remember His twin attributes of Creation, and Redemption. That's creation of man. Redemption of man.


----------



## William Price (Jun 19, 2010)

Scott1 said:


> William Price said:
> 
> 
> > OK, allow me to go a bit further...
> ...


 
Must you keep sabbath to be saved then?


----------



## earl40 (Jun 19, 2010)

William Price said:


> Must you keep sabbath to be saved then?



Of course not, though I will admit most times the subject comes up here one can certainly get the impression it is thought of so on this board. Just an honest observation.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 19, 2010)

[Moderator]*Let me remind everyone of the confessional position on the matter, from the WCF chapter 21: while questions and explanations are certainly welcome, arguments directed against this are not acceptable on the board:




VII. As it is of the law of nature, that, in general, a due proportion of time be set apart for the worship of God; so, in his Word, by a positive, moral, and perpetual commandment, binding all men in all ages, he hath particularly appointed one day in seven for a Sabbath, to be kept holy unto him: which, from the beginning of the world to the resurrection of Christ, was the last day of the week; and, from the resurrection of Christ, was changed into the first day of the week, which in Scripture is called the Lord's Day, and is to be continued to the end of the world as the Christian Sabbath.

VIII. This Sabbath is to be kept holy unto the Lord when men, after a due preparing of their hearts, and ordering of their common affairs beforehand, do not only observe an holy rest all the day from their own works, words, and thoughts about their worldly employments and recreations; but also are taken up the whole time in the public and private exercises of his worship, and in the duties of necessity and mercy.

Click to expand...


Arguing for the rejection of any of these affirmations will result in deleted posts or infractions.*[/Moderator]

Dabney's treatment, which can be found in a PDF called "The Christian Sabbath" at this page, is the second best treatment I've read.


----------



## earl40 (Jun 19, 2010)

py3ak said:


> [Moderator]*Let me remind everyone of the confessional position on the matter, from the WCF chapter 21: while questions and explanations are certainly welcome, arguments directed against this are not acceptable on the board:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not to say I disagree but did you notice the question William Price asked? It comes from a general tome of this board that does give the impression that the keeping of the sabbath is required to be saved. I do realize this is a board that takes the 3rd step beyond catholic and evangelical and I love it for that but one can be "shut down" quite quickly like it is "an essential of the faith" by espousing or believing differently on the sabbath here. Take this for just an obsrvation as evidenced by Mr. Prices question.


----------



## alhembd (Jun 19, 2010)

William Price said:


> And you, who were dead in your trespasses and the uncircumcision of your flesh, God made alive together with him, having forgiven us all our trespasses, by *canceling the record of debt that stood against us with its legal demands*. This he set aside, nailing it to the cross. He disarmed the rulers and authorities and put them to open shame, by triumphing over them in him. *Therefore let no one pass judgment on you in questions of food and drink, or with regard to a festival or a new moon or a Sabbath*.* These are a shadow of the things to come, but the substance belongs to Christ*. Let no one disqualify you, insisting on asceticism and worship of angels, going on in detail about visions, puffed up without reason by his sensuous mind, and not holding fast to the Head, from whom the whole body, nourished and knit together through its joints and ligaments, grows with a growth that is from God.* If with Christ you died to the elemental spirits of the world, why, as if you were still alive in the world, do you submit to regulations-- "Do not handle, Do not taste, Do not touch" (referring to things that all perish as they are used)--according to human precepts and teachings? These have indeed an appearance of wisdom in promoting self-made religion and asceticism and severity to the body, but they are of no value in stopping the indulgence of the flesh*. (Colossians 2:13-23)
> 
> I'll let scripture speak for itself.



The Sabbath spoken of there in Colossians 2.16 is not the Christian Sabbath, but the Jewish Sabbath, as the context clearly demonstrates.

"Let no man therefore judge you in meat, or in drink, or in respect of an holyday, or of the new moon, or of the sabbath _days_:"

The text speaks of the Jewish kosher law, the Jewish holy days, the Jewish new moons, and the Jewish sabbaths. In order to avoid confusion, the New Testament regularly calls the Christian Sabbath "the Lord's Day," because there were still Jewish believers in those days who kept the Jewish Sabbath. For that matter, the Apostle Paul still kept the Jewish Sabbath, to be a Jew to the Jews. He regularly attended synagogue services, whenever possible, in order to preach the Gospel to the Jews.

But Paul also, by the perfect inspiration of the Spirit, tells the Colossian believers, who, for the most part were Gentiles, that they were not bound by the Jewish kosher laws, the Jewish holy days, the Jewish new moons, or the Jewish Shabbat. They were only bound to keep the Moral Law of the Ten Commandments.

Now, the Fourth Commandment is fulfilled in the keeping of the Christian Sabbath, not the Jewish Sabbath, and therefore, no believer is bound to keep the Jewish Shabbat, unless it be to avoid putting a stumblingblock before the Jews with respect to the Gospel. Which is why I myself do not do any work outside my house, or go to the store, in Jerusalem, on the Jewish Shabbath. I do not want my good to be evil spoken of.

---------- Post added at 04:56 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:54 PM ----------




Grillsy said:


> I am looking for help is fleshing out this idea and what it means to the Christian. I am looking for comments in regard to the Christian's enjoyment, pleasure and joy derived from the Sabbath as well as the Christian's duties with regards to the Lord's Day.


 
Willie,

It is so nice to see an inquiring soul desirous to keep the Sabbath Day, the Lord's Day, holy. I recommend most warmly to you the sermons contained in Andrew Bonar's _Memoirs and Remains of Robert Murray M'Cheyne._ M'Cheyne has a couple of very moving sermons in defence of the Christian Sabbath. I highly recommend them.


----------



## William Price (Jun 19, 2010)

Can someone give me a clear and concise passage in the New testament which defines the Christian sabbath, or a command to keep it?


----------



## Prufrock (Jun 19, 2010)

William Price said:


> OK, allow me to go a bit further...
> 
> The sabbath was made for man, and not man for the sabbath. When we look at sabbath, we look at the sabbath as a day set apart unto the Lord. But, I know some who relegate this to only one day, Sunday. I agree to keeping the sabbath unto the Lord, but should we not strive to keep everyday unto the Lord. Remember, we are under an even higher law now.
> 
> The law of Moses said to give a tenth agriculturally of all crops. The law of Christ says that we should give all as unto the Lord. The law of Moses puts forth one day as holy. The law of Christ demands every breath and every thought to be conformed to the image of Christ. I hope this makes sense.


 
William, yes, we *of course* are to "strive to keep everyday unto the Lord," but that's not really the issue at hand. Just because every day is to be lived in service to our Lord does not mean that this is accomplished in the same way on each of those days. Six days a week, man is to serve God in his vocation, striving after his glory, walking in righteousness and piety, sanctifying the day in prayer, etc. Sunday is also to be lived in service to God, however it is to be observed after a different manner: for the other days, while they are to be lived in faithful service to God, are most faithfully discharged by having us about our worldly and necessary duties in a faithful and holy manner; Sunday, however, is the day that we are to put aside these duties and attend upon the public worship of God. So it is not that the other days are lived unto the Lord any less, it is just that the duties by which we serve God are different -- God commands that we serve him after a unique manner on the Sabbath.

Do remember, based upon what you said above, that while the Sabbath was commanded to be observed under Moses, it was instituted in Eden. It was there that God sanctified and set apart the day: the law as delivered by Moses did not set apart the Sabbath; it merely commanded that the church observe what had been sanctified from creation. This also means that the Sabbath cannot strictly be a soteric ordinance, but is also an eschatalogical ordinance with soteric significance: and so long as we await the consummation of all things, "there remaineth therefore a keeping of the Sabbath for the people of God."


----------



## earl40 (Jun 19, 2010)

William Price said:


> Can someone give me a clear and concise passage in the New testament which defines the Christian sabbath, or a command to keep it?


 
So far as defining the Christian Sabbath in the NT you will get replies that conform to the confessional standards here which are derive from all of scripture, old and new. So far as a command to keep it (not for salvation BTW) I think all here will agree that it falls under the moral law of God thus should be kept, like the command to love God with all your heart.


----------



## alhembd (Jun 19, 2010)

William Price said:


> Can someone give me a clear and concise passage in the New testament which defines the Christian sabbath, or a command to keep it?


 
This is a very nice and honest question. The answer is, some commandments are given by explicit apostolic precept, or by explicit precept from Christ Himself. Others, however, are given by apostolic example. In other words, we know that the apostles were taught of Christ, and if in fact they observed a given commandment, that commandment must have come from Christ, either in the forty days they communed with him before His ascension, or by direct revelation of the Holy Ghost. In either case, however, whether the apostolic observance was by direct command in the Scriptures, or by apostolic example, nonetheless, we are duty-bound to observe it. They taught us the commandment, whether by express precept, or by apostolic example. 



> 1 Corinthians 4.6 "Be ye followers of me, even as I also _am_ of Christ."



Now: in Acts 20.7, we find the following apostolic example:

"And upon the first _day_ of the week, when the disciples came together to break bread, Paul preached unto them, ready to depart on the morrow; and continued his speech until midnight."

The Greek there uses an idiomatic phrase, "the first of the Sabbaths," for "the first day of the week." The fact that the phrase is idiomatic, however, is manifested by the irregularity of gender. "First" is in the feminine gender; "sabbaths" is in the neuter gender. Thus, the phrase cannot mean "the first of the Sabbaths."

The Greek word for "day," however, is feminine: and thus, the feminine word "day" is implied. Moreover, the word "sabbaths" is often used by metonymy for "week." When the Pharisee says "I fast twice in the week," (Luke 18.12) he literally says in the Greek, "I fast twice in the sabbath." But all translations translate the phrase as "twice in the week," because they acknowledge the Greek idiom. The "week" is there described by metonomy, by the most important day of that week.

So: returning to Acts 20.7, we see that Paul gathered together with the brethren in Troas, on the first day of the week, which, the Holy Ghost tells us, was the day in which they assembled together for prayers, for the hearing of God's Word, for the singing of His praises, and for the breaking of bread.

In those early days, the disciples did nothing but what had been commanded them by the apostles through the Lord Jesus Christ. Indeed, Paul would never have allowed this worship by the disciples, except it had been commanded by Christ. This was Christ's last command to the apostles while on earth:



> Go ye therefore, and teach all nations, baptizing them in the name of the Father, and of the Son, and of the Holy Ghost: Teaching them to observe all things whatsoever I have commanded you: and, lo, I am with you alway, _even_ unto the end of the world. Amen.



Christ's express command to the disciples was that they teach the disciples to observe _all things_ whatsoever He had commanded them.

Therefore, their assembling on the Lord's Day, the first day of the week, had to have been at the express command of Christ. Because the apostles only kept that worship which Christ commanded.

And accordingly, in Acts 20.7 and 1 Corinthians 16.7, we see that the disciples assembled for the worship of God, because thus the apostles had commanded them; and the apostles commanded it, because the Lord Jesus had thus commanded them.

Now: it is well-known that the Jewish Sabbath was a day for instruction. The Levites were commanded in the Old Testament to hold synagogue services in the communities where they dwelt, and they were to instruct the people in the Scriptures on the Lord's Day. Thus also did the schools of the prophets in Samaria during the days of Elijah and Elishah. Solemn assemblies of believers for instruction from the Word have always been commanded to be on the Sabbath day.

Thus, it follows that, if the apostles commanded the disciples to gather on the Lord's Day for the worship of God, and for the hearing of the Word, that day then must be the Christian Sabbath. It must be the day of worship as commanded by Christ, because the apostles only did that in worship which Christ commanded them.

This is the view that was universally held by the early Church, as A A Hodge proves in the following article:

Sabbath, The Day Changed: The Sabbath Preserved

I highly recommend this article.


----------



## Prufrock (Jun 19, 2010)

William Price said:


> Can someone give me a clear and concise passage in the New testament which defines the Christian sabbath, or a command to keep it?


 
Of course: Heb. 4:1-11. More fundamentally, however, the NT teaches that the law is still the law, and gives overwhelming testimony that the moral law of God is summarized in the 10 Commandments. Consider well, for example, Eph. 6:2-3. Given the fact that the command to observe the Sabbath is a part of the 10 Commandments -- that law which was placed in the Ark of the Covenant as the justice upon which God's throne was founded, and on account of which the blood of atonement had to be sprinkled --, one would have to provide pretty good evidence that the fourth commandment is for some reason supposed to be ripped out from the middle of the 10 Commandments (which the NT considers to still be a single unit). The ceremonial law is fulfilled in Christ, and the judicial expired with the passing of the Judaical polity, but the moral law stands firm forever, and neither one jot nor one tittle shall in any wise pass away until all be fulfilled.


----------



## Andres (Jun 19, 2010)

earl40 said:


> William Price said:
> 
> 
> > Must you keep sabbath to be saved then?
> ...


 
This is a pretty loaded comment to make. I think if you are going to make statements like this, you should back it up. Where has anyone on this board ever made that statement or even implied it? On the contrary this board upholds the biblical, confessional teaching that salvation comes by grace alone through faith alone in Christ alone. Christ is the only one who ever upheld the law perfectly. The law condemns us, never saves us, so I am having a hard time seeing how you think anyone on this board would teach that we are saved by obeying the 4th commandment or any commandment.


----------



## py3ak (Jun 19, 2010)

William Price said:


> Must you keep sabbath to be saved then?





earl40 said:


> Not to say I disagree but did you notice the question William Price asked? It comes from a general tome of this board that does give the impression that the keeping of the sabbath is required to be saved. I do realize this is a board that takes the 3rd step beyond catholic and evangelical and I love it for that but one can be "shut down" quite quickly like it is "an essential of the faith" by espousing or believing differently on the sabbath here. Take this for just an obsrvation as evidenced by Mr. Prices question.



I did notice the question. I think the answer to it is the same as your answer to "Must I keep the first or third or fifth or seventh or ninth commandment to be saved?" The question is phrased ambiguously. Does it mean, "Must I keep the fourth commandment perfectly in order to be saved?" If your righteousness were by the law, yes; but Christ has kept it perfectly for us. Does that mean that I can be indifferent to whether I keep it or not? Well, just as indifferent as I can be to keeping the commands against covetousness, theft, murder and idolatry. 

While we certainly permit discussion as to what a commandment requires, the Confession is our agreed-upon interpretation, and so questions as to _whether_ the commandment is authoritative are out of bounds, because the Confession is very clear (XIX.5):


> The moral law doth forever bind all, as well justified persons as others, to the obedience thereof; and that not only in regard of the matter contained in it, but also in respect of the authority of God the Creator who gave it. Neither doth Christ in the gospel any way dissolve, but much strengthen, this obligation.


----------



## earl40 (Jun 19, 2010)

Andres said:


> earl40 said:
> 
> 
> > William Price said:
> ...


 
I made an observation based on the question that was asked.....nothing more or less.....though my explanation on how one is "corrected" on this board concerning The Lord's Day can and does lead to questions asked like the one in discussion. The problem with "we the reformed" is that when we point out people are sinning, and indeed are doing so, we come across as more condemning than gracious.


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 19, 2010)

William Price said:


> Scott1 said:
> 
> 
> > William Price said:
> ...


 
I know there are a lot of responses here, and hope this will be helpful and clear.

In a sense, we must keep all God's commands. They are summarily comprehended in the Ten Commandments, which includes Commandment Four.

God commands all His creatures to obey his moral perpetual commandments (including work six, sabbath one). 

God is just in condemning every one who disobeys Him, to any degree.

But, only Jesus Christ perfectly kept all the Commandments. He alone perfectly obeyed God. He kept the sabbath.

It is faith in that- Christ's righteousness alone that justifies us for salvation.

If your question is more along what are the consequences of disobedience of the Fourth Commandment (work six, sabbath one), the doctrine of Scripture is summarized well in the Westminster Larger Catechism:



> Westminster Larger Catechism
> 
> Q. 28. What are the punishments of sin in this world?
> 
> ...



It is a sin to not obey the fourth commandment. It is sin to misrepresent what it is. It is one grounds for which the wrath of God is coming in judgment.

The misery of consequences are felt in this life, and accountability of the believer at the Judgment Seat. For the unbeliever, who refused to order his life to cease pursuit of self and "make holy" one day, it is one more grounds for his condemnation.


----------



## Matthew V (Jun 19, 2010)

> Can someone give me a clear and concise passage in the New testament which defines the Christian sabbath, or a command to keep it?



A great question. No, I can't give you a clear and concise passage in the NT which spells out the requirements of the Lord's Day. However, we must be careful. Explicit warrant for something isn't a sufficient criterion for establishing what the NT means to teach. Let me give you a couple of examples:

1. nowhere in the NT is it explicitly commanded that a woman may participate in the Lord's Supper, nor is there any historical account of a woman doing so. There is simply no "clear and concise passage" which commands or demonstrates it. However, none of us would seriously use the absence of "explicit warrant" as an argument against it. Instead, we infer from a web of theological ideas that Christian women can participate.
2.the word "love" does not appear once in the book of Acts. Does the absence of a "clear and concise" reference to God's love for the world (as in, say John 3:16) mean that the early church did not consider the Gospel message to include the concept of God's love for the world?
3. With one exception, all references in the NT to "disciples" are men. Does this mean that the church was mainly filled with male disciples?

All I'm trying to say is that explicit warrant is a poor criterion for establishing doctrine. Such is the case when deliberating on matters relating to the Lord's Day.

blessings.


----------



## Andres (Jun 19, 2010)

earl40 said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > earl40 said:
> ...


 
Again, sir I press you to back up this last statement. Where has anyone on this board done what you have accused? It occurs quite reguarly here on this board where someone does not completely understand or does not completely agree with the 4th Commandment. Everytime this comes up in any thread, there have always been several posters who explain the confessional understanding of the 4th commandment. Because this board is confessional, it does not allow contra-confessional arguments. I fail to see how any of this is ungracious or how at any point anyone equated keeping the sabbath with salvation.


----------



## Peairtach (Jun 19, 2010)

We do rest in Christ and His completed work by faith everyday, but while we are in this world, we can only properly enter into that Rest that He has purchased for us in a special way for the good of our souls and the glory of Godby setting aside time to enjoy that Rest with him by setting aside one day in Seven.

This is why Christians became monks, although they were taking the whole idea of shutting out the world and spending time in rest, quiet, meditation, and contemplation of Christ in an unbiblical direction, and how many of them really understood the true way of salvation? 

The typology of the Seven Day Week and the weekly Sabbath will remain from its establishment before the Fall until it is swallowed up in the New Order, when the saints are raised from their graves like Christ. and fully enjoy their Heavenly Eschatalogical rest, body and soul, with Christ forever.

If you don't observe the weekly Sabbath, why do you observe a Seven Day Week. The Seven Day Week was specially revealed along with the Sabbath, and is part of the typology of which the Heavenly Eschatalogical Rest is the antitype. Hence all the sevens in the Book of Revelation. Each week and each event, in this period in which we live, is a reminder that we are getting closer to the Eschaton and the Perfect World.

To observe the Seven Day Week and neglect the Sabbath, is to hold to part of the typology while neglecting the part you want to neglect. It is not to free yourself from all of the typology of the Seven Day Week and the Sabbath that was originally established when Man was created.

If evangelicals really think they can get by without spending adequate time in prayer, meditation, enjoying time contemplating and having fellowship with Christ, fully entering into the meaning of that Rest that He has bought for them with His precious blood if they believe, then why are they surprised when the evangelical congragations and denominations are in the less than healthy state they are in.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 19, 2010)

Why is it always the 2nd and 4th Commandments that men contend for the fact that they are without guile?

In other words, when it comes to these commandments, why are we so convinced that we've kept the Law of God perfectly and do not need the Blood of Christ to atone for our lack of obedience to the full weight of the Law?

If Christ was to have mentioned to the Rich Young Ruler: "You know the Commandments, Honor the Sabbath to keep it holy..." and the Rich Young Ruler would have stated: "All these I have kept from my youth..." then we would see through the young ruler's lack of appreciation for the Law of God just as we see it in his insistence that he kept other commandments.

The Law is perfect and good and we need not look at ways to "loophole" out of the weight of any commandment. Can a man be saved who is a lawbreaker? With man this is impossible but with Christ all things are possible.

Let us remind ourselves that Christ was nailed to the Cross for the sins of man and we do not delight in that which wounded our Head. However you form the requirements of the 4th Commandment, please do not cheapen the Law of God by placing a fence around it and convincing yourself that your obedience is somehow the full measure of the command.


----------



## earl40 (Jun 20, 2010)

Andres said:


> earl40 said:
> 
> 
> > Andres said:
> ...



I will allow you to read my first response to your post.....sir. (Personally I would not use "sir" unless you want to appear as someone I doubt you are) 

BTW I agree no one here does anything that undermines faith alone for salvation. All I said we I think we ought to be more gracious and when it comes to The Lords Day, and the moderators ought to keep the "this is a confessional board gun" in the holster a tad longer. The previous is solely an opinion and I am sure I simply just disagree with our fine moderators in this area, which BTY do a great job In my most humble opinion.


----------



## Peairtach (Jun 20, 2010)

Keeping, or trying to keep, the Sabbath or any of the Commandments is not necessary for justification, because justification is by faith alone.

Sometimes the word "salvation" is used lossely when the word justification would be better. Technically speaking "salvation" is a broader concept that includes regeneration, faith, repentance, justification and adoption, sanctification, perfection in sanctification at death, the resurrection of the body, etc, etc

I would say that keeping/trying to keep the Sabbath is necessary for, or a concommitant of, salvation.

He was to be called "Jesus" because He would save His people from their sins. If breaking the Sabbath, more deliberately or through poor, e.g. dispensational, teaching, is a sin, as it must be, then how can we be saved from Sabbath-breaking except by our hearts being taught by the Spirit of Christ, to keep the Sabbath (more correctly) and putting that into practice?

Of course, it is always possible to emphasise Sabbath-keeping and neglect other Commandments, but that is the same with them all.

---------- Post added at 01:55 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:48 PM ----------

*Scripture quote from Bill (Price)*


> And you, who were dead in your trespasses and the uncircumcision of your flesh, God made alive together with him, having forgiven us all our trespasses, by canceling the record of debt that stood against us with its legal demands. This he set aside, nailing it to the cross.



To push the analogy slightly further,

I can see how what was written on vellum could be nailed to Jesus' Cross, but not what was written on stone tablets. The Weekly Sabbath was written on stone tablets, as was the rest of the 10C, the summary of the moral law.


----------



## Scott1 (Jun 20, 2010)

Matthew V said:


> > Can someone give me a clear and concise passage in the New testament which defines the Christian sabbath, or a command to keep it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Good points, all.

With the fourth commandment, we do have many explicit commands in the Old Testament. So, one would have to say the Old Testament is not connected in the same truth as the New. This kind of disconnection is commonly what a dispensational approach to Scripture does. It "cuts off" and "divides" the Word. That is not reformed theology, which is why I now understand that any minimal definition of "reformed theology" must include:

doctrines of Grace ("five points") + covenant theology + confession.

But with the fourth commandment, we have much, much more to go on even if we wrongly accept the notion that each of the ten commandments much be explicitly "re-commanded" in the New Testament to be binding today.

Jesus kept the sabbath, and that was recorded in a normative way. When challenging the Pharisees, our Lord was refuting the man-made teachings they had added to it. Often, in doing that- He referred to the Old Testament.

For example:



> Matthew 12
> 
> 1At that time Jesus went on the sabbath day through the corn; and his disciples were an hungred, and began to pluck the ears of corn and to eat.
> 
> ...



Our Lord was showing that the fourth commandment:

1) did not require fasting every sabbath
2) that it was lawful to retrieve a stranded animal on the sabbath (Exodus 23:5, Deuteronomy 22:4)
3) that He was and is "Lord"
4) that "mercy" and "necessity" were established in the fourth commandment from the beginning.

(Understand "mercy" and "necessity" are not ordinary work or recreation convenience, from our point of view)

All these things were explicit or implicit in the Old Testament teaching of the fourth commandment, yet the Pharisees had distorted that and attempted to bind men's consciences with things not in Scripture.

Our Lord observed the fourth commandment- in substance to "sabbath" (cease) and "keep holy" (set apart), and that is described in a normative way.


----------



## Peairtach (Jun 20, 2010)

alhembd said:


> William Price said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone give me a clear and concise passage in the New testament which defines the Christian sabbath, or a command to keep it?
> ...



This is it.

The idea that the Apostles did something as momentous and important as change the day of the week the Sabbath was to be kept "off their own bat" is utterly ridiculous and to be despised by those who take God's Word seriously.

Either they received a word from Christ while He was with them physically, possibly during the forty days before His Ascenscion, or they received a word from Christ by direct revelation after His Ascenscion.

The fact that we have no record of this word, doesn't make the slightest difference.

---------- Post added at 11:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:08 PM ----------




Scott1 said:


> Matthew V said:
> 
> 
> > > Can someone give me a clear and concise passage in the New testament which defines the Christian sabbath, or a command to keep it?
> ...



Very good.

It's interesting to note also that there is plenty teaching by our Lord in the Gospels by example and word on the weekly Sabbath, while there is little or nothing on the other purely Jewish ceremonial holy days with which the dispensationalists and others tend to lump the Sabbath.

Of all dispensationalism's deleterious effects, the weakening of the Fourth Commandment in the eyes of evangelicals must rank as the most serious.


----------

